# Subterranean Constructions: Buildings In the Deep



## sumo^san (Apr 12, 2009)

there are many cities now who are building developments underneath the earh....going to several feet underground...

These may nor be termed supertalls.....But super deeps ^^

Post them Right Here guys^^


----------



## AAG (Apr 11, 2008)

you have?


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

and maybe an example of one city going "super deep"???


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Every city has subterranean networks. New York, Chicago, Naples, etc. Now to say some are building into the ground, that would need an example, of which I could not find.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not aware of any significant buildings with all their levels underground, but of course many above ground skyscrapers have a number of basement parking levels. It would be interesting to know which building had the most underground levels - World Tower in Sydney has 10 levels underground, and Soleil Tower in Brisbane will also have 10 levels underground (currently being excavated). Both of those are Meriton projects, and they have also proposed another tower at 43 Herschel Street in Brisbane which will also go down 10 levels. So has anyone gone deeper?


----------



## zaqxsw_1 (Apr 13, 2009)

It's helpful! Thank you


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably the most impressive underground structure, the Large Hadron Collider at CERN in Europe. 175 metres underground, world's largest machine, costing between 3-6 Billion Euros. Truly a feat of engineering and science. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CERN
http://public.web.cern.ch/public/en/LHC/LHC-en.html


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

After some discussion on the subject in OzScrapers - according to finn the Sydney Opera House has the deepest basement in Australian at 12 storeys and 37 metres deep. As far as skyscrapers go, these are some other really deep ones (all developed by Meriton):

43 Herschel Street, Brisbane (proposed) - 11 basement levels/31.2m deep
World Tower, Sydney (built) - 10 basement levels/30m deep
Meriton Tower, Sydney (built) - 10 basement levels/29m deep
Soleil Tower, Brisbane (excavation) - 10 basement levels/28.7m deep

latest photo of Soleil (taken by Taz001)


----------



## l33t-boy (Apr 24, 2009)

sumo^san said:


> there are many cities now who are building developments underneath the earh....going to several feet underground...
> 
> These may nor be termed supertalls.....But super deeps ^^
> 
> Post them Right Here guys^^


----------



## sumo^san (Apr 12, 2009)

*underground mall near eaton in Montreal ^^*


----------



## sumo^san (Apr 12, 2009)

*Underground Farm in Japan*^^









The last place you'd expect to find a 10,000 SF (1,000 square metres) farm is below the business distract of Japan. The facility is called Pasona 02 was built in an former bank vault underneath a major Tokyo office building in the heart of the business district of Japan. The farm is broken up into 6 different rooms each with computer controlled temperature and lighting


----------

